# PC pieps !!! AHHHHHHHhh



## Sebastian (30. November 2001)

Mein PC pieps irgendwann einfach machnchaml so nicht beim start oder so sondern wenn der ganz normal unter windows ist !

im verschiede tonfolgen !

Was kann das sein ! Das nervt echt end !


----------



## Dunsti (30. November 2001)

in mehreren Tonfolgen ????????????????  

ich würd Dir mal dringends nen Virenscan vorschlagen !!!

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Sebastian (30. November 2001)

das ist manchmal dann irgend wie nicht mehr !

Hab schon nen Virenscan gemacht mit NAV 2002 !


----------



## Shiivva (30. November 2001)

bei mir kam es früher oft zu so kratzigen, piependen Geräuschen, total widerlich...
lag an dem "Sound-on-board", das funktionierte bei mir irgendie nicht mehr.
Als ich das abgeschaltet hatte und meine "wirkliche" Soundkarte wieder einbaute, waren die Piepser weg....


----------



## foxx21 (1. Dezember 2001)

hm ich denke das hier hilft dir weiter,


 


cya

edit//

ps: sind alle möglichen piepstöne in einer tabelle die ein computer auspucken kann, *G* und wenn er immer noch piepst dann reiß den speaker raus (*scherz*)


----------



## Sebastian (18. Dezember 2001)

nein der piepst ja nicht beim starten sondern manchmal unter windows !
Dann hört er wieder ne zeit auf dann gehts aber später weiter !
Was kann das sein ???

@ shivva: Onboard Soundkarte ist abgestellt !


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Dezember 2001)

Haste ein Board mit Temperaturkontrolle? Guck mal im Bios?



Und, wenn Du Netzwerk im PC hast, dann die Netzwerkkarte möglichst weit weg von der Soundkarte...


----------



## Sebastian (30. Dezember 2001)

ja hab eins mit temperatur kontrolle ! ist normal !

Die Netzwerkkarte ist direkt unter der Soundkarte ! Ist das nicht gut ??? Warum denn ???

kann das eigentlich auch an der Grafikkarte liegen ??

Hier mal meine PC Ausstatung

Mainboard: Asus K7M
Prozzesor: AMD Athlon 500 Mhz
Arbeitsspeicher: 1x256 MB PC133, 2x64MB PC100 = 384 MB
Grafikkarte: 3D Prophet II MX (Geforce2 MX) 32 MB SDRAM
Soundkarte: Onboard abgestellt (im Bios), Soundblaster 16 PCI
Netzwerkkarte
AVM ISDN Karte (ISA)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Dezember 2001)

*Sound und Netz..*

Habe einmal das selbe Problem gehabt und da lags an der Netzwerkkarte, die zu dicht an der Soundkarte "lag"... als ich die Karten getauscht habe ging s besser...

Da jedoch das Piepsen aus derm Systemlautsprecher kommt, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, das es an der Temperaturkontrolle liegt, die "Alarm" schlägt...

Ansonsten würde ich aber auch nochmal nach Gerätekonflikten schauen....

Nehme aber an ( selber gehabt ) das es an der Temperaturkontrolle liegt und der PC zu warm wird 8 (sonst obiges).

Ob es ann der Karte liegt? Glaube ich weniger möchte ich aber nicht beschwören, ist aber bei mir ( baue sehr oft PC's und repariere ) noch nie vorkommen, höchsten Töne direkt über die Soundkarte also Boxen....(?) !!!!


----------

